# 07 Sentra Radio Question



## 07nissanser (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 07 SE-R and i currently have a subwoofer system in my car with the stock HU. I want to upgrade to a double din. my radio as the status screen and i would like to know if that will still be usable after i swap HUs. Does anyone have a double din in there sentra as well?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You will have to get this interface to keep the trip info screen. Problem is if you put a double-din, you'll have to find another place to mount it.

Axxess NIRD-01 07-08 Nissan Maxima / Sentra Info Display and Bluetooth Retention Interface with Dash Kit ? Thunder Audio Video ? MonsterMarketplace.com


----------



## 07nissanser (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you so much! i will have to figure something out


----------

